# Sheltie Cross



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a Sheltie/Dox cross. Her hair is SO LONG and thick. Any suggestions on how to care for her hair? She is 8 years old and I just rescued her about 3 weeks ago. She is a MAJOR shedder and I wonder also if there is anything I can do to cut down on that issue, other than setting my daughter loose with the lint brushes on the carpet and furniture! LOL


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Isn't she just the most precious thing!? How cute!

A good undercoat rake was the best thing I ever bought for my long & thick coated dog. 

Well, that and having a rug and couch that are almost the same color as the dog helps.


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

A good brush, like a slicker, a rake, and/or a greyhound comb, will really help with getting out the undercoat and keeping the hair from tangling and matting. If her shedding is REALLY bad, I'd recommend taking her to a groomer for a good ole' bath and brush - the products and tools they use will really blow out a lot of the stubborn undercoat. I try to recommend bringing high-shedding dogs (like goldens, shepherds, etc.) into the salon for a bath and blow out every 4-6 weeks, as an intervaled maintenance plan seems to really help with shedding at home.


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I wonder if I should wait for the groomer trip for just a couple more weeks since I am hoping (and praying and begging) that the weather will warm up sooner rather than later. I know she will shed more as it warms up. :/


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi 
she sure is a cutie not sure what you feed but sometimes a good food will help with shedding to 
jamie


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

Patches' Pet said:


> Thanks for your replies. I wonder if I should wait for the groomer trip for just a couple more weeks since I am hoping (and praying and begging) that the weather will warm up sooner rather than later. I know she will shed more as it warms up. :/


I'd say as long as she isn't matted anywhere or having any excessive itching, you'd be just fine holding off for a little while.


----------

